# Pregnant Rat Fighting?



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

I think my rat is pregnant and I was wondering should I keep her with her cage-mates for awhile before birth so she isn't lonely or take her out now? My concern is that she has started fighting with the other girls and I'm wondering if that's because she is pregnant or something else. I watched her most of the day and every one of the fights seem to be caused by her. Luckily they aren't real huge fights, no blood or anything so she is still with them, but can anyone give me some advice? I've never dealt with a pregnant rat before.

And please don't bash on me for having a pregnant rat. I will not be answering your questions on why or how she got pregnant. The point of my post is to get some advice. Thank you.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

How long do you think she has been pregnant? They give birth after 21 days, so if she is looking large, it could be soon. 

If she is getting in fights then it might be less stressful for all of them to separate her. I would make sure whatever cage or bin you use does not have bars low on the sides.. I would use something with solid sides or 1/2" or smaller hardware cloth (metal). 

Some females have what is called maternal aggression and can become aggressive towards cage mates and their owner... so you may want to be wary when handling her. I was recently bitten by a female with a litter and it was not fun.


----------



## HiddenValleyRattery (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd separate her. She's just being hormonal and cranky rat, i don't believe in maternal aggression personally. Its a big drain on their body and once you become a mum you realise this yourself, and understand why their cranky pants at times. It usually passes within a fortnight of being birth and all the hormones in the body settle down.


----------

